

Two Ways Google Is Trying To Juice AdSense: Ad-Only Search Boxes And Syndication Pages - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/19/two-ways-google-is-trying-to-juice-adsense-ad-only-search-boxes-and-syndication-pages/

======
antirez
Ok this deserves the top page: an article about things years old on TC and the
author is claiming this are signs of recent strategical changes. This is
really high quality stuff...

------
paul9290
Today I typed into Google, L.A. to San Diego

A few months ago when I did the same thing Google gave a link to the
map/directions/distance.. today it gave me an ad "Limo from L.A. to San
Diego," next to the map without the directions.

Way to put the dollar ahead of the user experience...thats how you got to
where you are. Simple UI that provides instant gratification, but today and
hopefully only today Google was MySpace!

------
fallentimes
Who cares. Mostly retards and IE users click on ads. That's why I love
wordpress's strategy so much (only show ads to IE users).

------
netcan
Google needs to figure out display. Really needs to. or someone else will.

------
netcan
Google needs to figure out display. Really needs to. or someone else will.

------
axod
Neither of these are new, they've been doing this for months if not years.

